# Que o qui



## GodThinksImAbel

Tinc un dubte amb l'ús del que o qui en la següent frase

Inclús el Met, QUE es quedava fins al final a escoltar-lo
Inclús el Met, QUI es quedava fins al final a escoltar-lo

Pot ser que siguin correcte les dues opcions?

Un altre dubte
/QUE-QUI es quedava fins al final a escoltar-lo/ sería una Subordinada adjectiva?


----------



## Elxenc

GodThinksImAbel said:


> Tinc un dubte amb l'ús del que o qui en la següent frase
> 
> Inclús el Met, QUE es quedava fins al final a escoltar-lo
> Inclús el Met, QUI es quedava fins al final a escoltar-lo
> 
> Pot ser que siguin correcte les dues opcions?
> 
> Un altre dubte
> /QUE-QUI es quedava fins al final a escoltar-lo/ sería una Subordinada adjectiva?



Hola i bona vesprada (_el sol ja s'ha post, si no seria: bon dia)
_
D'entrada el ús del imperfecte d'indicatiu em sona estrany , jo utilitzaria més bé, un perfecte simple o perifràstic: *Inclús el Met, qui es quedà/ va quedar fins al final...*

Per a mi es més habitual/comú/corrent dir: "*Inclús*"(_adhuc_) _*el Met, QUI es quedava fins al final...*_ La oració amb el QUE en sona, oralment, molt acastellanada. Per escrit diria, si no vull usar el QUI: Inclús el Met, el qual es quedà/ va quedar a...

Fins _un' _altra


----------



## GodThinksImAbel

Gràcies


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo entenc que només és correcta la primera, amb el relatiu *que*. Em sembla una subordinada adjectiva explicativa. Però espera més opinions.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Lurrezko said:


> Jo entenc que només és correcta la primera, amb el relatiu *que*. Em sembla una subordinada adjectiva explicativa. Però espera més opinions.
> 
> Salut



Ja sé que aquest ús del "qui" no l'ha admés encara L' IEC (que no vol dir que siga incorrecte) però els valencians en alguns casos , però sobretot qui en fa un ús molt freqüent, són els mallorquins (eivissencs, menorquins) continuem utilitzant-lo. Només cal sentir la Maria del Mar Bonet.

Tampoc està admés dir o escriure: .._vindran companys del treball i *d*'altres amics_;  crec que tots l'usem àdhuc en altres casos, fins i tot els "principatins"


----------



## Lurrezko

Segons la Gramàtica Normativa de l'Acadèmia Valenciana (2006), en les oracions explicatives sense preposició el relatiu *que* es pot substituir per *el/la qual*, però no per *qui*. (24.3.2.b, pàg. 187).

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Lurrezko said:


> Segons la Gramàtica Normativa de l'Acadèmia Valenciana (2006), en les oracions explicatives sense preposició el relatiu *que* es pot substituir per *el/la qual*, però no per *qui*. (24.3.2.b, pàg. 187).
> 
> Salut




Cap de les dues institucions de la nostra llengua ha "tocat el tema de eixe "qui", que ens uneix al francés i a l'italià i ens separa del castellà, i que n'és molt present a la nostra literatura clàssic. I hui en dia també ho és, encara,  en l'ús oral. Ara buscaré/cercaré a una gramàtica "vella" d'en Margarit que crec que en parlava sobre aquest ús, a vore que  trobe. 
Insistisc en el tema perquè si ens ajustem a les gramàtiques segons quines frases en una "composició" poden perdre la seua frescor. Despendrà per a que siga el text,  podrem ficar-hi aqueix "popularisme" o no. Jo me l'he trobat, eixe "qui" en diversos escriptors de tots els territoris de la llengua.


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo no crec que l'ús que proposes ens separi del castellà: en aquests casos, el castellà fa servir *quien*: _Incluso Met, quien se esperaba hasta el final..._ En qualsevol cas, no sé ben bé què necessita l'amic que pregunta: saber si algun cop s'ha emprat, cosa que esmenta tant la Gramàtica d'en Badia com el DCVB, o bé saber si és correcte avui en dia.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Lurrezko said:


> Jo no crec que l'ús que proposes ens separi del castellà: en aquests casos, el castellà fa servir *quien*: _Incluso Met, quien se esperaba hasta el final..._ En qualsevol cas, no sé ben bé què necessita l'amic que pregunta: saber si algun cop s'ha emprat, cosa que esmenta tant la Gramàtica d'en Badia com el DCVB, o bé saber si és correcte avui en dia.
> 
> Salut




Crec que el nostre amic (desaparegut?), buscava que li aclarirem quina era la forma correcta, perquè ell mateix tenia dubtes amb l'ús del QUE o del QUi, potser perquè Godthinks... utilitza el _*qui*_ en aquest casos amb freqüència? 

Tornant a les frases:
Inclús el Met,* QUE *es quedava fins al final a escoltar-lo
Inclús el Met, *QUI *es quedava fins al final a escoltar-lo

_Després de consultar una gramàtica històrica i una de nova del Badia i Margarit (sempre me n'oblide del primer cognom). A la nova crec que pot restar més clar: _Gramàtica  de la llengua Catalana. Ed. Proa 1994: pag. 365/366 .
_Cita estes frases:


11a Va arribar un amic que havia sentit en Joan
 11b Va arribar un amic qui havia sentit en Joan.
11c Va arribar un a. que havia sentit a en Joan.
_
_L'oració 11a és equivoca, car tant pot significar que el relatiu *que *(=l'amic ) és el S de sentir (i en Joan, el CD o la persona sentida) como que en Joan n'és el S, i el relatiu* que *(=l'amic, el CD o la persona sentida).En canvi si s'adopta el relatiu *qui *(que només val com a S- 11b-) , no hi ha dubte que  *qui* (=l'amic) és el S ... __I de_sprés d'analitzar el tercer cas, ell hi diu com a cloenda: _" Malgrat la seva acció esvaïdora de dubtes gramaticals, el relatiu àton *qui *no és aprofitat i la major part dels registres idiomàtics  l'ignoren. 
__
En les frases que ens cita, només pot haver un subjecte "el Met" però no per això devem rebutjar l'ús del *qui* àton-subjecte.Per tant si "el Met" n'és el subjecte de la segona frase, hem/podem de posar QUI_.

Bona nit


----------



## Lurrezko

La frase que proposa en Badia és especificativa, Elxenc, no explicativa. D'altra banda, t'oblides de citar el paràgraf on especifica que era habitual en català antic però avui en dia sona arcaic.

Salut

EDIT: És interessant el que deia la Gramàtica de Pompeu Fabra, allà per l'any 1933. (pàg. 59)


----------



## Elxenc

Lurrezko said:


> La frase que proposa en Badia és especificativa, Elxenc, no explicativa. D'altra banda, t'oblides de citar el paràgraf on especifica que era habitual en català antic però avui en dia sona arcaic.
> 
> Salut




  UI, "_lo_" que m'has cridat...

Amic, En Badia no cita per a res que siga oració especificativa o explicativa, en la cita que he copiat ell només parla dels relatius no analitza (directament) les  oracions. El apartat és:

*144.3 Usos propis del pronoms relatius*- pag 364

De veres que jo no he "ocultat"  cap paràgraf més, llevat del que explica el tercer cas, i he posat punts suspensius desprès de S. I menys on diga això de "arcaic" , la meua edició no conté res d'açò. Crec que estem parlant de llibres diferents. Mestre! (ús antic també) fins ara sempre s'ha dit que els valencians som  qui parlen, quan parlem bé, la llengua mes propera/més pareguda a la del clàssics: A partir d'ara ens penseu "cridar" arcaics  ?

Les normes són per a (botar-se-les) modificar/adaptar-les al usos. Fins no fa molt no s'arreplegaven en cap gramàtica "principatenca" els usos particulars que encara fem els valencianets, que són quasi els que feien els clàssics. Et recordo, sense acritud, que si, fa uns anys, no molts, escrivies (o buscaves a una gramàtica la combinació de pronoms) : *donar-li-la*, el corrector saltava i només admetia: *donar-l'hi,* i a nosaltres ens continuava faltant quelcom a eixa combinació del nord: *què hem de donar-li*? Responíem.

Xe! és molt tard ja, fins demà


----------



## Lurrezko

Ja t'he dit abans el que diu la gramàtica normativa del valencià respecte del tema de consulta d'aquest fil, és evident que no és una qüestió d'un ús particular valencià que no accepta la norma catalana. I esclar que són unes normes i uns usos que pots acceptar o no, només faltaria.

Salut


----------



## GodThinksImAbel

Ja he tornat!!! Estic fent un comentari d'un conte de Víctor Català i l'he d'entregar, per tant que sigui correcte actualment. Gràcies a tothom per comentar i debatre, la cosa està interessant


----------

